# Hemmingway and Yet-to-be-named :)



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

My girlfriend and I went to the Humane Society today to get a cat to replace our recent loss and ended up with TWO 










This young man is "Hemmingway." He was born on April 27th, 2011. I chose the name because this cat has six toes on each foot  He's doing quite well in his new home so far. He's very affectionate and he started eating right away.










This young lady has yet to be named. They were calling her "Dodger" at the Humane Society because she was found dodging traffic on a rather busy highway about two weeks ago. She was born on approximately April 12, 2011. She's wearing the protective collar for a few more days because she has been gnawing at her incision where she was spayed last week. Not sure what we will name her yet...

I went to PETCO on the way home from the Humane Society and got several varieties of canned food to try out including some Merrick and Innova. I fed these guys some of the Merrick Gramm's Pot Pie and they both loved it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Adorable kitties! Love the white mittens, and the unique coloring around the little girl's eyes.

Name?

Let me explain. When I first saw her picture, I thought outlandish costume....Lady Gaga.....whose real name is Stefani Joanne *Angelina* Germanotta.


*Angel :grin:*

Plus, she looks angelic with her little neck halo.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

They're really cute!
Congrats!

Here are a couple of names:
Mishka
Ginger-pie
Cupid


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Belle?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I like Marie's suggestion. She does look like a little angel. :love2


----------



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

Her name is now Lilly


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww they are so cute - and Lilly fits her!


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

They are adorable. How do they get along?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Those pictures made me squeal! They're both so adorable.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

*Congrats (i kinda made names for both of them)*


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Cuties!! :love2


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Susan said:


> Those pictures made me squeal! They're both so adorable.


I'm with you, Susan!! They're absolutely adorable! :love2


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

maus isnt so little anymore


----------



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

champagne1962 said:


> They are adorable. How do they get along?


I would say they are getting along ok so far. Lilly (the older female cat) is a little protective of her 'personal space' and she growls and hisses a little when Hemmi (the younger male) gets into it. There haven't been any fights yet but we have been keeping a close eye on them. I think they are gonna be fine together


----------



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are a couple more photos... I got out my good camera today and tried to shoot a few. These guys are a little tough to photograph unless they are asleep... lol...










Hemmingway (Hemmi)










Lilly...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

KittieLover said:


> They're really cute!
> 
> Mishka


Haha Miska!! lol

Congrats on the kittens! I love that name lily! They are adorable. I just met a kitten myself. lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hemingway cracks me up, he looks totally unimpressed in each of the photos.  

Lily is the opposite I think. She looks so excited and curious in each photo.


----------



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

Lilly is the more active of the two cats. Hemmingway is the 'sit with you right under your chin' cat...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! So Hemmi is a lap cat?? lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Lilly is so cute!
It really suits her.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Haha Miska!! lol


That name just popped into my head because my friend as a really fat Burmese cat that's called Mishka! lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

JMSetzler said:


> Here are a couple more photos... I got out my good camera today and tried to shoot a few. These guys are a little tough to photograph unless they are asleep... lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how that goes!! The majority of the pictures i have of Rocky are when he's sleeping for that very same reason! But, he's starting to relax a little bit because he's almost 11 months old already, i can't believe it! Btw, your new kittens are absolutely gorgeous! I especially love Lilly's unique coloring, she's a beautiful apricot color; but, Hemmingway has a beautiful face  they're both absolutely gorgeous! :love2


----------



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a little video clip of my new kitties having a LARGE time 

YouTube - ‪Hemmi & Lilly - 7.11.2011‬‏


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

JMSetzler said:


> Here's a little video clip of my new kitties having a LARGE time


Very nice kittens. Cool video.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That video was great! MowMow usually isn't interested in anything on my screen but he watched that entire video and chattered at the kittens (the same way he does the birds outside) the entire time!

Note: I have the SAME bread machine. I love it!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> I know how that goes!! The majority of the pictures i have of Rocky are when he's sleeping for that very same reason! But, he's starting to relax a little bit because he's almost 11 months old already, i can't believe it! Btw, your new kittens are absolutely gorgeous! I especially love Lilly's unique coloring, she's a beautiful apricot color; but, Hemmingway has a beautiful face  they're both absolutely gorgeous! :love2


I got to tell you that Hemmingway looks like he's up to no good. :lol:
He's got that guilty kitty look.
Lily looks more like a Peaches, she's adorable

I take that back, just watched the video and she more then holds her own.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Jeez, you have the most adorable kittens! lol
Absoluetely loved the video. It was awesome!
Loved how they were fighting! haha


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG!! You have some cute kittens! =D


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I got to tell you that Hemmingway looks like he's up to no good. :lol:
> He's got that guilty kitty look.
> Lily looks more like a Peaches, she's adorable
> 
> I take that back, just watched the video and she more then holds her own.


She definitely holds her own! lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I vote for more REALLY cute videos  Thank you for sharing JM, your kittens are sooooo cute!


----------

